# The strangest thing happened.....



## fontana (Jun 29, 2011)

*The strangest thing happened (digi002 calibration).....*

Ok so... 

(Running windows xp) 

1. I plugged in my Digi002 

2. routed mic/line 1 into monitor out L (ANALOG OUT 1)

3. Then I got the following result (pictured below)

4. Troubleshot: gain knob is all the way down (channel AND main out) // switched out different cables // tried both mic AND line inputs, SAME RESULT!

5. HERE'S the kicker. now I have NOTHING plugged into mic/line 1 or into monitor out L (ANALOG OUT 1) and i have the same result (pictured below)

What could be the problem? has anyone else had a similar issue?


----------



## fontana (Jun 29, 2011)

I also noticed when I move the Mic/Line gain knob quickly, the IN METER quickly shoots all the way down then immediately rises back up


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: The strangest thing happened (digi002 calibration).....*



fontana said:


> 2. routed mic/line 1 into monitor out L (ANALOG OUT 1)


This is probably the problem - you have created a feedback loop. All monitoring must be disabled for measurement, otherwise some of what the mic picks up is being fed back to the speakers and interfering with the test signal.


----------

